# Muslims and mistrust....



## amishrockstar (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like to hear from people who have had experience with witnessing to Muslims. 
I've noticed from the various Muslims who I've witnessed to that there seems to be a general mistrust. It seems that they believe that there is a spy behind every corner and that the Christian who helps them and shares the gospel with them is probably a spy too.

Why do you think that is?

Personally, I've been accused by Muslims of being a spy; after all, who in their right mind would spend time and money on total strangers? I've also been accused of getting money ($2,000) from an organization for every Muslim that I convert to Christianity; if anyone knows the name of that organization please let me know. 


But, I'm curious if this "spy mentality" (mistrust) might be a mixture of many things: the U.S involvement in the Middle East, or a cultural issue, or maybe something theological --after all, Allah is said to be the greatest of deceivers. 

Any thoughts (preferably from people with personal experience)?

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 10, 2009)

There is mistrust because (1) if you are witnessing from the Bible, they already know that the Jews have corrupted the Scriptures, (2) They already know that missionaries and those trying to evangelize muslims do so with the use of money (buying converts), etc, and other things that their mosques tell them. 

And, since their religion is also very statist and Islam must mix politics and religion and Islam always leads to theocracy, it is assumed that if you are preaching about the Westerners religion you are also desiring and working towards Western dominance. You are a Crusader, just like 1,000 years ago, and nothing ever really changes. You are out for dominance (especially since Bush called the War on Terror a Crusade, Billy Graham holds crusades and we Christians like to sing military songs, like "Onward Christian Soldiers").


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 10, 2009)

I have very limited experience, but I have found as a rule in human psychology that those who deceive rarely trust others. Muslims are notorious for being permitted to lie to infidels.

Cheers,


----------



## amishrockstar (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the answers so far.
I have prayed about this and I believe that the only thing to do is to trust God and keep witnessing. 
Is there any practical advice that you can give towards defusing or getting around this issue of being a spy?
I may find myself in an Islamic country in the next 2 years --teaching ESL --and I'm sure that the force of this mentality will be greater there than among the American Muslims. 
Thanks again,
Matthew


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 10, 2009)

Pray with Muslims. This disarms them. Take an interest in their concerns and ask them if you could pray for them. I have seen people (grown men) weep because someone cared enough to pray for them in their presence.

Also, never talk about politics or the "greatness" of America, etc.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 10, 2009)

I've witnessed to many Mslms both in the states and abroad. Last year, I was part of mission trip where we worked in a heavy Mslm area. First of all, I think Mslms in the states are a bit weary of Americans in general--there has been a lot false accusation and hatred towards the Mslm community over terrorsm issues. So, that in itself has caused them to be skeptical of Americans in general. Secondly, truth within their own community is very rare--there is such a lack of integrity amongst Mslms themselves. Thirdly, Mslms abroad usually have never experienced anyone that genuinely cares for them or loves them. There have been so many "religious" groups that have had ulterior motives when they are showing any kind of "hospitality" or "kindness" to them--so based on their experiences they are very suspect of any christians or Americans in general! And the two are often seen as the same from their perspective. 

Personally, I wouldn't be overly kind or hospitable to the point where it comes across as fake. (And I'm not saying that you are doing this--it's just that I've seen a lot of christians try to witness in this way and it usually does the opposite of what's intended). I would just be myself and share Christ as opportunities arise. And more than anything, I would witness by example first--Mslms really need to see who you really are in your daily life, and how you relate to others--and when they see true integrity demonstrated in one's own life then they will begin to open up and trust you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2009)

amishrockstar said:


> I'd like to hear from people who have had experience with witnessing to Muslims.
> I've noticed from the various Muslims who I've witnessed to that there seems to be a general mistrust. It seems that they believe that there is a spy behind every corner and that the Christian who helps them and shares the gospel with them is probably a spy too.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> ...



I haven't had the same experience but the folks I witnessed to were personal friends. I think probably the best way to witness to a Muslim is to befriend them. They love to talk about religion in their homes and respect a man of his convictions.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 10, 2009)

amishrockstar said:


> I'd like to hear from people who have had experience with witnessing to Muslims.
> I've noticed from the various Muslims who I've witnessed to that there seems to be a general mistrust. It seems that they believe that there is a spy behind every corner and that the Christian who helps them and shares the gospel with them is probably a spy too.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> ...



I have found this similiar paranoia in the Islamic community especially among Arabs. When I try to share the Gospel with them, I have been called a Mossad agent(Israeli Secret Service). Funny if it wasn't so sad!
Most Arab Muslims are from countries with a Mukhabarat(Secret Police) where you can be dragged away from your home in the middle of the night and tortured, all on the basis of some denunciation. Under those conditions paranoia flourishes. 
Plus in Islam religion and state are one and the same, so it is perfectly logical for a Muslim to see a Christian as an agent of a Western State which is part of the Dar-ul-Harb(House of War).
I agree with the others-----Pray for them and share with them the Gospel of Free Grace. In Islam, Salvation is totally by works. You can be the strictest Muslim following all the stipulates of the Sunna(Traditions of the Prophet) and yet Salvation can still be denied you on allah's whim and pleasure. How attractive Free grace by the Blood of the Lord Jesus must be to such people if they have ears. Most importantly stay of politics and never give verbal support for Israel.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2009)

Another thing you should not talk to a Muslim about is his wife. You can ask about his kids but not his wife.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Aug 10, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> -there has been *a lot false accusation and hatred towards the Mslm community over terrorsm issues*. So, that in itself has caused them to be skeptical of Americans in general. .



From who and from where? I have only noticed people bending over backwards to call Islam the religion of peace.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 10, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I think probably the best way to witness to a Muslim is to befriend them.



You mean that pointing at them while laughing hysterically about their "ridiculous beliefs" _isn't_ the best way to win a hearing with them?


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 10, 2009)

Spinningplates2 said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > -there has been *a lot false accusation and hatred towards the Mslm community over terrorsm issues*. So, that in itself has caused them to be skeptical of Americans in general. .
> ...


This is no religion of peace. Islam does not mean peace in spite of what our Political Leaders say. It actually means submission. Read the Sunna of Sahih al-Bukhari. I have the 7 vol Saudi Edition with the essay on Jihad written by the Saudi Imam in charge of the mosque in Medina. Vile stuff!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I think probably the best way to witness to a Muslim is to befriend them.
> ...



I'm not sure. 

I'm just noting that the Muslims that I've encountered in social contexts are usually really nice people. I worked with a Muslim on a Summer job before college and spent a few nights passionately debating theology with his father and older brother. I was much younger and not very knowledgeable back then but, even then, the father respected my strong convictions for Christ.

During Command and Staff College I sat next to a Muslim from the UAE for the entire year. We talked openly about his beliefs. Again, a very fine fellow that I'm convinced I could call up in a jam if I was ever in his country. Same with a fellow from Indonesia.

My friend, Huge, is a retired LtCol in the Marines. I'll have to have him type one of his famous stories and regale you all with it. His real name is Eugene but he goes by Huge because he is - a power lifter in his youth and is still enormous (not fat but very muscular). He sponsored a Saudi Arabian fellow during Amphibious Warfare School. The fellow was big himself and a bona fide genius. He actually was the most religious among his fellow Muslims attending a USMC school. Huge used to challenge him constantly that, if Allah was on their side, why would He allow the Israelis to roundly defeat them constantly. More importantly, though, he befriended him and would ably defend the Christian faith and show his passion for Christ in the way he loved his wife and family. 

Muslims respect people who know their religion and care for their families. They've grown accustomed to the stereotype that Christianity is a mere religion as opposed to Islam being a way of life. A Christian that shows them a faith and a life is a real challenge to them.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 10, 2009)

Spinningplates2 said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > -there has been *a lot false accusation and hatred towards the Mslm community over terrorsm issues*. So, that in itself has caused them to be skeptical of Americans in general. .
> ...



Well, of course I would agree that it is not a religion of peace but there has been a lot of unwarranted hatred and prejudice against Arabs/Mslms in the states especially after 9-11. Students were harassed in their schools for no reason other than the fact that they were Arabic, people were harassed while traveling, businesses wouldn't hire Arabs etc. I've experienced it first hand, because I am sometimes mistaken for being Arabic so I completely know how they feel! In that respect, Mslms are already on the defense against Americans, and that was the point that I was trying to make.


----------



## TimV (Aug 10, 2009)

Great posts, Rich. There was a descendant of Muhammad on my college wrestling team, and he reminds me of Hugh's friend. Be confident, be a Christian, and look out, world. We're winnin' and everyone instinctively knows it, as long as we're not whinin'


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 10, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Spinningplates2 said:
> 
> 
> > In His Grip said:
> ...



I have a Christian Friend who is an Arab and he has been harassed because of his Middle-Eastern Appearance. I remember how sad he was when telling me how in Egypt he was hated for being a Christian and here in Canada he is hated for ""looking"" like a Muslim. I do feel for anybody in that situation!


----------



## Idelette (Aug 10, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> I have a Christian Friend who is an Arab and he has been harassed because of his Middle-Eastern Appearance. I remember how sad he was when telling me how in Egypt he was hated for being a Christian and here in Canada he is hated for ""looking"" like a Muslim. I do feel for anybody in that situation!



Oh, that's even harder! I truly feel for your friend!


----------

